

SHOW HN: MobileUserTests.com - djjose

Hi folks!  As we have been building mobile apps we came across an interesting problem for testing our apps, specifically around usability testing. The process in getting our friends' and people we know UDID's for iOS app testing was cumbersome and the results of the tests weren't great (friends are very unlikely to tell you your app sucks). Getting non-techie people to install a package on their Android phones is also a challenge. And even if you can actually get past all these phases you need to get their feedback somehow (either a phone call or back and forth emails).  Wouldn't it be incredibly helpful if you could actually see what these people were doing when they used your app?  We thought so too.  So we're offering a service to allow companies and devs to have complete strangers test their apps, specifically usability test them.  All you need to do is give us a scenario and list up to 5 tasks you want the user to accomplish with your app.  You'll receive a video of a user using the app performing the tasks you've outlined.<p>I'd love to hear community feedback on this service. Are there features or other things you'd like as part of this service? Is this as painful for you folks as it has been for us?
======
spokey
I think this could be a valuable service, but $99/test seems quite high
(compared to similar services targeting desktop instead mobile users). At $500
to run Nielsen's recommended 5 person test, running my own tests starts to
look like a viable substitute for your service (considering I'm likely to want
to run more than one round of tests).

I think this is true at both ends of the scale: Startups will compare this
cost against guerrilla testing techniques (e.g., sourcing testers on fiverr,
asking people on the street, or inviting them into a lab for a hour for a
small reward). Large firms will compare the value of this service to hiring a
more high-touch UX firm (or building this competency internally) that does
much more than record test sessions.

For what it's worth, here are some questions I have as a potential buyer:

* How long are the test sessions in general?

* How are the tests "facilitated", or more to the point, what happens if testers don't understand the task instructions or can't get the app to run?

* How are you sourcing testers? Can you quantify their demographics? Can you provide testers that meet specific demographic profiles?

~~~
djjose
Thanks for the feedback @spokey. What would you consider a sweetspot price-
point for you at the 5 person test? We discount down the more users you add to
the test: 3 at $249 and 5 at $399.

As for your questions:

1) Generally 10-15 minutes depending on the tasks assigned. 2) We facilitate
the tests however we try to have the process be as natural as possible. One
thing we learned is that it can be incredibly helpful to sit down a new user
in front of the app. Things we assume as developers aren't always obvious to
the average person. You'll see in the recording the steps a normal user would
take so you as a developer can fix the process. 3) For the time being we are
picking the demographic for the buyer to keep it simple. We'll be adding the
ability to choose specific demographics later as demanded.

------
AyeAye
Can actually see us using this shortly after we launch Eventabber. Great
product! Feel free to call us at 1-626-88TABIT if you want to get complete
feedback for use of this product.

------
kodeshpa
Your product is very costly. Usually companies post on craig list for beta
testers & approximately spend $20-$50 per user depends on product.

------
djjose
here's the link for people that just like to click like me. :)
<http://www.mobileusertests.com>

